# Vidanta is increasing the  resort fees for exchangers again



## Yellowfin (Jun 27, 2020)

I was looking at an exchange into GLPV in Interval and I noticed this:

_*Fee Advisements*_
REQUIRED SURCHARGES (energy, accommodations/occupancy tax, bed tax, fees or other miscellaneous) ARE THE RESPONSIBILITY OF THE OCCUPANT AND ARE PAYABLE DIRECTLY TO THE RESORT. Surcharges are subject to change without notice.

*Confirmations made on or after July 10, 2020*: 0BED: USD345. 1BED: USD 518. 2BED/LARGER UNITS: USD 863. Resort fee per unit/per week. Confirmations made on October 5, 2018 to July 9, 2020: 0BED: USD252. 1BED: USD378. 2BED/LARGER UNITS: USD 630. Resort fee per unit / per week.  Resort fee includes:One-way, transfer to resort, Wi-Fi, maid service, newspaper, access to gym & internal transportation. To schedule airport transfer to resort: https://shuttleservices.vidanta.com The following information must be provided within five days before check-in: confirmation number, name of the resort and flight information. Valet parking: MXN 390 weekly/per car.
You are responsible for imposed utility/energy surcharges, occupancy or similar taxes, service charges, telephone connection fees, long distance phone charges, personal charges, and applicable amenities usage, housekeeping or resort fees.

Resort parking is typically limited to one car per unit. A parking fee may be charged. Some resorts may have no on-site parking, requiring the use of an alternate off-site facility at an additional fee. Prior arrangements must be made for parking trailers, boats, motorcycles or any type of recreational vehicle (usually at an off-site location).


----------



## Eric B (Jun 28, 2020)

Fee increases haven't made it into RCI yet.  Might be that they aren't planning on providing any notice for RCI.  If you look at availability through Registry and go to the website they provide, it says the following:

RESORT FEE CREDIT PROMOTION:
For a limited time, as a promotion and subject to change without notice, guest traveling with international flights, that present the international flight ticket used to travel from outside of México under his/her name, as well as coincide with the date of the check-in at the Resort, will receive a fixed amount of “Resort Credit” that will apply as specified below. The Resort Credit will be applied during check out at the front desk to the total bill. The Resort Credit may be used towards expenses accepted in the Resort Restaurants, Spa and Golf. Resort Credit will not apply to restaurants operated by third parties. Resort Credit, may not be redeemed for cash, transferred to a different account or reimbursed. Transferring any remainder does not apply. Resort Credit must be applied during the corresponding reservation and may not be applied in additional or future reservations.

For Nuevo Vallarta and Los Cabos:
The mandatory resort fee per hotel unit (HU), per stay is $250.00 U.S. dollars, this fee includes a Resort Fee Credit promotion of $100.00 U.S. dollars.
The mandatory resort fee per one bedroom unit (1B), per stay is $600.00 U.S. dollars, this fee includes a Resort Fee Credit promotion of $200.00 U.S. dollars.
The mandatory resort fee per two bedroom or any larger unit (2B), per stay is $950.00 U.S. dollars, this fee includes a Resort Fee Credit credit promotion of $250.00 U.S. dollars.

For Riviera Maya and Puerto Vallarta:
The mandatory resort fee per hotel unit (HU), per stay is $200.00 U.S. dollars, this fee includes a Resort Fee Credit promotion of $100.00 U.S. dollars.
The mandatory resort fee per one bedroom unit (1B), per stay is $450.00 U.S. dollars, this fee includes a Resort Fee Credit promotion of $200.00 U.S. dollars.
The mandatory resort fee per two bedroom or any larger unit (2B), per stay is $700.00 U.S. dollars, this fee includes a Resort Fee Credit promotion of $250.00 U.S. dollars.

For Puerto Peñasco, Acapulco and Mazatlán:
The mandatory resort fee per hotel unit (HU), per stay is $150.00 U.S. dollars, this fee includes a Resort Fee Credit promotion of $50.00 U.S. dollars. The mandatory resort fee per one bedroom unit (1B), per stay is $350.00 U.S. dollars, this fee includes a Resort Fee Credit promotion of $100.00 U.S. dollars.
The mandatory resort fee per two bedroom or any larger unit (2B), per stay is $550.00 U.S. dollars, this fee includes a Resort Fee Credit promotion of $200.00 U.S. dollars.

We'll see where they wind up with for the fees, but this gives an indication.  Notable that the Resort Fee Credit only applies if you stay at Vidanta first - Vida Vacations wants the first opportunity to sell you an ownership in Mexico instead of getting a second chance at someone that might already own there....


----------



## Eric B (Jun 28, 2020)

It's also amusing to note that for Registry exchanges you get round trip transportation to/from the airport; for RCI it's one way to the resort.  It's just ~200 pesos, but one of the little things they do for higher end clients.


----------



## Tacoma (Jun 28, 2020)

Does anyone know if SFX still has low fees on exchanges? I always thought they picked you up at the airport so you couldn't stop and get groceries and drinks so you could reduce your resort bill. I do know they are all about the money. Beautiful resorts but I hate feeling like a prisoner.  I can appreciate why people love the resorts but I go to Mexico to be out and about with the Mexican people.


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Jun 28, 2020)

Tacoma said:


> Does anyone know if SFX still has low fees on exchanges?
> 
> I always thought they picked you up at the airport ......
> .....go to Mexico to be out and about with the Mexican people.



I think they give inbound transportation so that you do not talk to the folks in the shark tank at the (PV) airport.....
 - they  are not the Mexican people you want to meet.

I do not use SFX - but I would assume that they still have a lower resort fee. 
IMO - Vidanta & SFX have a different contractual revenue split - which allows Vidanta (& SFX) to keep the report fee lower.


----------



## jules54 (Jun 29, 2020)

SFX does still have the resort fee of 75.00 I spoke to my person there last week. This was for Riveria Maya resort groups


----------



## MICROZE (Jun 30, 2020)

Wow! 37% that's steep.
It was already a rip-off and a guise to get people to attend the presentation.
Have stayed at all the Grand Luxxe resorts in the past and was very impressed, but no longer visit since the high-fees.
Thinking back we always received parking lot views and Ground-Floor [trees] views but didn't mind since the rooms were nice and we weren't owners.
However, the last time we stayed in a 4BR in PDC, we switched rooms twice. Once due to rats that after a few days with traps they couldn't catch.
The second room was most likely taken offline but given to us as the bedroom floor was soaking wet due to a tub overflow that they didn't fix.
After a few days of 24hrs non-stop blowers we were walking on bubbles on the hardwood floors.
A dividing panel [200lbs] in the main living room fell over and almost killed our 7 year old breaking the lamp for which we were charged an additional $650.
We admitted fault as the kids straightened it out causing it to tip over so we paid the fee to replace the lamp.

After having stayed twice at 3BR-Units at Las Residencias, Cabo and a 3BR Grand Solmar Lands End, Cabo we will no longer be visiting Vidanta.
Looking forward to trying out the 4BR-Units at Vista Encantada next summer. Any feedback is welcome.


----------



## HenryT (Jun 30, 2020)

MICROZE said:


> Wow! 37% that's steep.
> It was already a rip-off and a guise to get people to attend the presentation.
> Have stayed at all the Grand Luxxe resorts in the past and was very impressed, but no longer visit since the high-fees.
> Thinking back we always received parking lot views and Ground-Floor [trees] views but didn't mind since the rooms were nice and we weren't owners.
> ...


I agree. I will no longer stay at the Grand Luxxe properties because of the fees (unless I go through SFX).

I also had an issue with rats at the PDC location in one of the 4 bedroom units though the one rat must have left after the second day as we didn't see it again. The problem is that the 4 bedroom units at PDC are on the ground floor surrounded by jungle. If the maids leave the door open to clean (or if you don't keep the outside door closed) rats can easily get in the unit. There is an approximate 3 foot glass barrier on the patio so I am not sure rats can get in from the patio.

I have two trips scheduled to stay at the Vista Encantada resort in Cabo next year (one in a 3 bedroom unit in March and a 4 bedroom unit in November) so hopefully those units will be just as nice as the Grand Luxxe.


----------



## MICROZE (Jun 30, 2020)

HenryT said:


> I agree. I will no longer stay at the Grand Luxxe properties because of the fees (unless I go through SFX).
> 
> I also had an issue with rats at the PDC location in one of the 4 bedroom units though the one rat must have left after the second day as we didn't see it again. The problem is that the 4 bedroom units at PDC are on the ground floor surrounded by jungle. If the maids leave the door open to clean (or if you don't keep the outside door closed) rats can easily get in the unit. There is an approximate 3 foot glass barrier on the patio so I am not sure rats can get in from the patio.
> 
> I have two trips scheduled to stay at the Vista Encantada resort in Cabo next year (one in a 3 bedroom unit in March and a 4 bedroom unit in November) so hopefully those units will be just as nice as the Grand Luxxe.


Thanks Henry.

We plan to be there for 2 B2B weeks in a 4BR in Early-July 2021.
Looking forward to your experience.


----------



## hurnik (Jun 30, 2020)

HenryT said:


> I agree. I will no longer stay at the Grand Luxxe properties because of the fees (unless I go through SFX).
> 
> I also had an issue with rats at the PDC location in one of the 4 bedroom units though the one rat must have left after the second day as we didn't see it again. The problem is that the 4 bedroom units at PDC are on the ground floor surrounded by jungle. If the maids leave the door open to clean (or if you don't keep the outside door closed) rats can easily get in the unit. There is an approximate 3 foot glass barrier on the patio so I am not sure rats can get in from the patio.
> 
> I have two trips scheduled to stay at the Vista Encantada resort in Cabo next year (one in a 3 bedroom unit in March and a 4 bedroom unit in November) so hopefully those units will be just as nice as the Grand Luxxe.



Some friends of mine went to Vista Encantada and it's just as nice as GL in terms of the rooms.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 1, 2020)

MICROZE said:


> A dividing panel [200lbs] in the main living room fell over and almost killed our 7 year old breaking the lamp for which we were charged an additional $650.


That must have been a really nice lamp to cost that much?


----------



## HenryT (Jul 1, 2020)

hurnik said:


> Some friends of mine went to Vista Encantada and it's just as nice as GL in terms of the rooms.


Excellent!
Good to know.
Thanks.


----------



## MICROZE (Jul 1, 2020)

dioxide45 said:


> That must have been a really nice lamp to cost that much?


It was an average size table lamp that I assume would have cost at most ~$100 but that's what the resort estimated would be the cost to replace it.


----------



## AleG (Jul 6, 2020)

Yellowfin said:


> I was looking at an exchange into GLPV in Interval and I noticed this:
> 
> _*Fee Advisements*_
> REQUIRED SURCHARGES (energy, accommodations/occupancy tax, bed tax, fees or other miscellaneous) ARE THE RESPONSIBILITY OF THE OCCUPANT AND ARE PAYABLE DIRECTLY TO THE RESORT. Surcharges are subject to change without notice.
> ...




I was about to make an exchange into GL Rivera Nayarit (LX2) through II and I noticed they incremented the resort fee again. So just FYI:
"Confirmations made on or after July 10, 2020: 0BED: USD250. 1BED: USD 600. 2BED/LARGER UNITS: USD 950. Resort fee per unit/per week. Confirmations made on October 5, 2018 to July 9, 2020: 0BED: USD252. 1BED: USD378. 2BED/LARGER UNITS: USD 630. Resort fee per unit / per week.  Resort fee includes:One-way, transfer to resort, Wi-Fi, maid service, newspaper, access to gym & internal transportation. To schedule airport transfer to resort: https://shuttleservices.vidanta.com The following information must be provided within five days before check-in: confirmation number, name of the resort and flight information. Valet parking: MXN 390 weekly/per car."


----------



## bizaro86 (Jul 7, 2020)

We just got the following from RCI:

Dear RCI Member:
We have some important information to share concerning your upcoming vacation to Grand Luxxe at Vidanta Nuevo Vallarta .
The staff at Grand Luxxe at Vidanta Nuevo Vallarta has notified us of the following:

*
Resort amenities fee is 250.00 U.S. dollars. Only Credit Cards accepted. Mandatory resort fee per Hotel unit, per reservation.

Resort amenities fee is 250.00 U.S. dollars. Only Credit Cards accepted. Mandatory resort fee per Studio unit, per reservation.

Resort amenities fee is 600.00 U.S. dollars. Only Credit Cards accepted. Mandatory resort fee per 1B unit, per reservation.*


Please log into your rci.com account and visit the resort’s directory listing for more details.
We realize this may have an impact on your vacation and wanted to inform you of this situation in advance.
Since availability is limited in the area you confirmed, we encourage you to retain your vacation.
Should you decide to cancel your stay, our standard cancellation guidelines will apply.


This is for an existing 1 bedroom exchange that I have (not until 2021). I have twice had Vidanta honor the current-when-I-booked resort fees on II exchanges, and there are many others with the same experience. 

Has anyone booked an rci exchange across a vidanta price increase? I dont want this exchange at a $600 USD resort fee (we just got it as an extra room for my father in law, at that price he can have the 3rd bedroom of our 3 bed II exchange). I'd love to hear experiences either way.


----------



## Eric B (Jul 7, 2020)

I got the same email; it was for a 2 BR exchange at GL NV through RCI, so it didn't make a lot of sense to me.  Figured I'd wind up either contacting them to verify they would honor the prior terms of the exchange or cancel it anyway with all the COVID issues going on.

Just started a new thread on the various RCI Vidanta fees and restrictions in the Mexican Timesharing forum.


----------



## grandmani10 (Jul 10, 2020)

I completed an exchange for 2 bdr GLNV for next year thru RCI -- I reviewed my confirmation and it says the following:

*General Information*

•This resort has Mandatory Resort Fees. You are responsible for paying the applicable Mandatory Resort Fee that is listed in the Fees Tab on rci.com as of the date of confirmation. Pre-payment should be done 14 days before check-in date.
So as someone else mentioned, be sure you have your original confirmation....so they should NOT be allowed to increase the resort fees beyond what was in your original confirmation.


----------



## TheHappyWanderer (Aug 17, 2020)

Does anyone know if the resort fee credit mentioned above for RCI exchangers into Vidanta (for instance a $200 credit for Grand Luxxe 1 bedroom exchanges) also applies to Interval International exchanges into Vidanta, or is that just for RCI? I would have to pay $600 in resort fees now to exchange into a Grand Luxxe 1 bedroom through II, but a $200 resort fee credit might soften the blow.


----------

